# Bud's BRP motor dyno



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking for old Bud's racing or BRP motor analyzing dyno. If you have one and want to sell it cheap let Me know.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Look on Ebay, I think there is one there.


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

*motor dyno*

I have one if you're still in need.


----------

